# red standard breeder



## Melodyp77

Can anyone recommend a high caliber breeder with testing in place? Looking for reds and of show quality, as I want to breed show dogs. I'm open to any contract or whatever. In fact I prefer it as it shows they are passionate about the breed and their breeding program. I've had a heck of time finding reds. Only one I found is Marquis diamond. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Melodyp77 said:


> Can anyone recommend a high caliber breeder with testing in place? Looking for reds and of show quality, as I want to breed show dogs. I'm open to any contract or whatever. In fact I prefer it as it shows they are passionate about the breed and their breeding program. I've had a heck of time finding reds. Only one I found is Marquis diamond. Thanks in Advance.


Marquis Diamond is exactly who I was going to recommend to you. She tests to the nth degree and has set the bar really high for the rest of us red breeders. We have set our own testing on her standards.


----------



## Melodyp77

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Marquis Diamond is exactly who I was going to recommend to you. She tests to the nth degree and has set the bar really high for the rest of us red breeders. We have set our own testing on her standards.


I did talk with her and she said she would search around for me. She didn't have anything at the moment. I can wait if I have to. I'm just a bit impatient.


----------



## Ladywolfe

I am very excited for you. I could only suggest who definately NOT to go with. I had my heart crushed by a red standard breeder; it was beyond cruel and malicious. So, your patience is a very good thing. Reds are amazing, but there do seem to be a lot of disreputable breeders of reds. So happy you will be waiting for a healthy and happy red pup from a great breeder. We will be waiting right along with you!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## Keithsomething

There are only a handful of red breeders actually worth checking into because they actually work their dogs and health test fully without hiding behind excuses...

Farleys D - in western Pennsylvania

Retniw - in eastern Pennslyvania

Nola - in New Orleans Louisiana 

Lumiere - in BC Canada

And my friend Kerry will be having a litter of reds soon out of their pointed red boy in Las Vegas ^_^ her kennel name is regaliz poodles. I can get you her contact information if you'd like


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

There are most definitely more red breeders than listed above worth looking into, but as Ladywolfe says, there are quite a few unscrupulous red breeders out there. There are many who breed simply for colour and colour alone, and these are breeders one should definitely avoid. But it is not just some red breeders who should be avoided. There are bad apples in every colour.


----------



## Keithsomething

Oh absolutely I could give the same advice about which red breeders to avoid, PM me Melody  red breeders seem to have the highest concentration of not knowing what they're doing...more so than any other color...even partis


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Poor Melody...you have walked into a mine field. Leena...sorry..Keithsomething has never bred a litter. I will walk away from this thread before it gets heated. If I were you, I would follow Susan Cook's (Marquis Diamond) sage advice. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## cavon

Hi Melody, I'm sure you already know this, but do your research on all of the breeders, regardless of who recommends them. There are no perfect breeders regardless of the claims some may make.

Who is in favour and who is not changes on a regular basis on this forum. 

Also, in my opinion, a breeder working their dogs means having titles at both ends of the name and not many breeders can claim that. 

Oh, another thing, a white patch doesn't disappear with age, it will get smaller as the dog gets bigger, but it doesn't disappear. My dog is living, honest proof of that. Something to keep in mind if you are looking for AKC or CKC show quality, I have seen some pups that have white patches very similar to Finnegan's mysteriously "vanish" so that they could be shown AKC/CKC.

You will generally only get one side of the story here, so again I suggest that you keep doing your research. Good luck! The true reds are certainly a thing to behold and a treasure to own - or have own you, as the case may be!!


----------



## Keithsomething

I completely agree with cavon, I personally like to see titles at BOTH ends of the dog...BUT I'd take any titles (other than a rally novice/CGC) over none at all.

Melody, you should contact the Apricot and Red Poodle Club. The breeder referral is phenomenal ^_^ and there are some great breeders members of the club!


----------



## Marcoislandmom

Melody, saying show quality and red in the same sentence is very problematic. If you wish to show UKC, most of the breeders are good enough. AKC is a different story since the standard that is being rewarded for AKC dogs is not the poodle standard per se but rather a standard based upon handler relationships, grooming and color bias. My pup is showing AKC and I've been told that although she is very well put together that her color is a big deficit in getting her finished. I will continue working toward her AKC championship however it will be, I know, based on prejudices, an uphill battle. NOLA and Farley D are two who successfully finished reds in AKC. I do not believe Marquis Diamond has successfully finished a red although they do have gorgeous silvers.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Are you willing to import from Europe? We got our girl Journey, who is magnificent, from Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic. You would be surprised how the money converts into US dollars. And their kennel clubs will NOT let them breed without specific tests being done and being passed.

We have a boy in Berlin, Arreaui's Morning Has Broken, who is a German Youth Champion, Federal Winner 2011 and will be a Red Cross Search and Rescue dog who has recently passed all of his testing and is being bred to select bitches over there.


----------



## Marcoislandmom

Cherie, from what I see of your Journey, yes, she is very well put together and could finish AKC. She's a beautiful apricot.The size of the European dogs is typically smaller than the typical US / Canadian red however that might be an advantage showing against the typical black.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Thanks very much! At the present time Journey is red. We have no idea how her colour will end up, but her roots are considerably deeper than her tips. And she is not small. She is a sturdy, strongly built girl who I say is built like a brick poop house, if you catch my drift...lol! But I HIGHLY recommend Jitka Pizurova and Very Merry to anyone. She listened to exactly what I needed and narrowed it down to two girls and I chose Journey. I plan to bring another one here from her in the not too distant future.


----------



## bigredpoodle

How exciting Cherie! Cant wait to see.. I plan to stick my toe in the UKC ring this year, excited for that..And yes the red color is definately a deterrant in the ring.. Susan Cook has beautiful silvers and she will admit she "Plays" red but has pretty reds.. I have owned one of her silvers and one of her reds...Both wonderful.. I have plans for the spring if you are interested you may contact me through PM ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Good luck in the UKC ring Sheryl. We are hoping to get into UKC in a big way as well. Sadly, there are not too many shows in our neck of the woods, but I so look forward to clipping Journey down and getting her out to some of their shows. And I believe if the colour was not an issue in the ring that we would be done already. We are seeing huge decreases in CKC entries and huge increases in UKC. I think it is because one can show in a pet trim in UKC.


----------



## bigredpoodle

UKC is less political.. And it is easier to keep a sporting clip....No handlers allowed.. Only owner handled..I like that .. And I like that you can finish a dog in a weekend.... There are two year in Phoenix only 5 hours away ...


----------



## NOLA Standards

Melody77

PM or email me if you haven't already.

There are 8 red standard poodles titled as AKC CH. It isn't the color that hinders us, so much as the QUALITY of the color, which has caused us to be overlooked in the conformation ring for years.

Until QUALITY Color is presented to judges, *consistently*, their perceptions of what they are about to see/seeing will not change.

Annie - AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge is the 7th Red Standard Poodle AKC CH. I will repeat Mosie x Annie late next year.

Raquel - AKC CH Lido's Rockin Red Raquel is the 8th Red Standard Poodle AKC CH. Her breeding is planned for early 2013 I believe.

So - showing and finishing :first: red AKC CH you have the following: NOLA Standards (and I have not placed an intact pup though I might would consider a great home on a co-own) and Lido's/Magic Castle. Farley's D has not had any red in the ring for a few years but they did breed Chelsea and Cello - the second and third red AKC CHs. Arreau's Journey has Cello in her pedigree). 

Showing apricot and succesfully titling in AKC - NOLA, Lumiere, Farley's D, and Retniw (Annie's apricot pup DrewBrees - is currently in the AKC ring and doing very well towards his AKC CH).

Actively Showing in AKC though not yet titled: Patriot and Regaliz - Paul and Glen Romberger with Sunshine (I do not know their Kennel Name).

There are also some very successful reds and apricots titled in Field Work - Louter's has the only triple titled poodle - and he is red!

You can watch for AKC GRAND Champion Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge at the Eukenuba National Dog Show in Orlando. I know the Groups will be televised, not sure about the Breed.

Lombardi is the only apricot dog AKC Grand Champion.

Terry Farley's girl, Xena, is the only apricot bitch AKC Grand Champion.

My intent with this post is...ok - to brag a bit - the NOLA color Krewe deserves it :cheers2: - and to verify who IS and who is not showing color in AKC. Drama aside, it's pretty easy to call out who is invovled and who is not.

NOTE: There are quite a few titles in UKC - and they should be noted. I am not involved in UKC and can not speak with any authority regarding who is in the ring and who is not. Same goes for Canada Conformation.

Health IS a high priority of quality breeders and this (moi) show breeder in particular. Afterall, most pups are placed in pet homes to be family members and what I hope and plan for them is great long healthy loving lifes.

All of the color breeders I mentioned are involved in the breed, members of All Breed Clubs and they are all testing and doing so repeatedly. 

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


PS Photos of Lombardi, Annie and Brees are in thumbnail

PSS As Cavon stated - and to steal from a bumper sticker " A well rounded dog has a title on both ends!" Bardi will get his CGC once he is finished his show career and Annie has 2 legs towards her AKC CA Title. I DO think titles should be on both ends. I will also say that conformation is as intensive as field work. An owner who can do both deserves Kudos!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Well said Tabitha !


----------



## thestars

As a fairly new (4 years) Owner/Breeder/Handler in the AKC world, i would personally recommend to someone new who wants to show standards, stick with getting a nice black male first from a well known kennel (type) Then once you've been out there in the ring, introduce a color but make sure its REALLY good!!! Learn what the judges like/don't like that judge a lot in your area of the country as well. Get a good mentor first, be it an owner handler, Pro handler or long time breeder of many AKC champions. Multiple mentors are good, I have several of all of them. They have provided valuable information you can't get from any book. Their experience is invaluable.
Jean Urban
Patriot Poodles


----------



## Indiana

This is probably naiive, but are not poodle judges poodle breeders and often poodle handlers or ex-handlers themselves, as well as very experienced kennel club members? Why on EARTH do they have these pervasive prejudices toward certain colours and even females????? I just do not understand it....if the dog has a great structure and a great gait, and is not faulted in colour, what the heck difference does apricot or red make in achieving a championship. Now THAT is something that I would like to see change in the show world.


----------



## NOLA Standards

Indiana,

Will see if I can't clarify for you. Sometimes, often, what is written gets lost in translation.

To address the questions/frustrations addressed in your post....


Many Poodle Judges are Poodle Breeders - their predjudice is not because of color. The predjudice is because there is a LACK OF QUALITY in the color. There is no real way to explain this in text or illustrate this without picking on one dog over another. Take is as fact - Red, and Apricots as well, lack quality. Proportions are still off (from the initial breeding to create red of the small standard to the large mini) and breeding red to red does not improve conformation.

Red's do not have great structure.

Red's do not have great gates/movement. 

They, across the board, have poor head carriage and no tail carriage. They are long bodied and short legged - which means they do not move well AND they lack type.

Coat color - while glorious - is not the be all end all that most color breeders think it is. So, when they are compaired to their black and white cousins, they are found lacking.



TheStars recommended a male for several reasons. 

Just a few are : 

- there are fewer dogs showing than bitches. For instance, it takes 12 bitches to make a Major and only 7 dogs. Purely, by-the-numbers, it is easier to finish a dog than a bitch.

- most breeders are not going to part with their pick bitch, even on a co-own. A pick dog on the other hand is much more likely to go out on a co-own.



The suggestion to get a show pup from an established breeder - was because - not always!! - but more often than from a breeder who does not have titled breeding animals - the pup is going to have better structure AND too, because a breeder who is actively titling has generally a much better eye - as they are in competition and constantly comparing and evaluating. 

Also, because they (a breeder involved in conformation or field work) have experience with training and presenting as well as knowledge from being constantly involved in the breed. And, in conformation, like in ANY competition, experience helps! Someone to guide you is invaluable.


Hopefully, my explanations give you more insight and a little better understanding.

From reading the posts I can understand why there were misconceptions.


Regards,


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## thestars

Thanks Tabatha for the clarification. I try to keep it short since I use my iphone. It's not the best tool for lengthy explanations, I prefer talking on the phone.

I have finished my red mini dog and I have my red toy bitch singled out. I'll finish her this coming year. We have had many reserve to majors, 3, 4 and 5 point majors, so I see no issues with finishing her. I am also currently showing my first bred-by bitch from my Red standard, Bindi. Kelsa is a black from a red to black breeding and will be taken back to red dogs. Her brother, Phoenix, a truly beautiful apricot and pick of the litter by several owner handlers and pro handlers will be taken out to the show ring later when we grow coat back out. I hope to have a red mini bitch and red bred-by standard to take out next year. The support from my mentors has encouraged me greatly to continue in my goal of showing and finishing reds of all sizes. Funny thing is that now I am recognized, the judges call me, "the Red Lady." I get joked about my "token" black but she is for my husband who wanted a black girl. Bless you and thank you to my mentors, you know who you are.


----------



## thestars

Indiana said:


> This is probably naiive, but are not poodle judges poodle breeders and often poodle handlers or ex-handlers themselves, as well as very experienced kennel club members? Why on EARTH do they have these pervasive prejudices toward certain colours and even females????? I just do not understand it....if the dog has a great structure and a great gait, and is not faulted in colour, what the heck difference does apricot or red make in achieving a championship. Now THAT is something that I would like to see change in the show world.


Some of the judges have been poodle breeders others have bred other breeds. Prejudice is sometimes ruled by money. There are judges who will only look at one color no matter what and then there are others where color does not matter. I know that has been the case with the dogs I have presented to judges. It will take time and change in the Poodle world to change opinions and to improve the colors. Breeding red to red will preserve the recessive color so we need breeders to continue in their endeavor. However, we need other breeders that will also take risks and out cross to improve the quality. It will take several generations and hard work from many red breeders to bring the quality of this color up. Personally I believe we can not just give up on the color for the desire to win in the conformation ring. I applaud those breeders who'll invest their time and money in putting titles on both ends, it is alot of hard work!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Congratulations, TheStars!


Shame on me for not thinking of AKC CH/UKC CH Patriot's Mickadoodle Dandy O'Wildwood - Buoy! :angel2: Who was owner handled and finished!

I was, in my previous post, tunnel visioned on standards!



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Indiana

Thank you all for your explanations; very educational


----------



## mandi

Ash's Mystical currently has 2 beautiful red girls if you are still checking...I have a great mini poodle from her...very stable, smart, healthy guy. Recommending this breeder


----------



## bigredpoodle

Indiana said:


> This is probably naiive, but are not poodle judges poodle breeders and often poodle handlers or ex-handlers themselves, as well as very experienced kennel club members? Why on EARTH do they have these pervasive prejudices toward certain colours and even females????? I just do not understand it....if the dog has a great structure and a great gait, and is not faulted in colour, what the heck difference does apricot or red make in achieving a championship. Now THAT is something that I would like to see change in the show world.


:amen:Me too !!!!!!!!!!! Very good point....Lets Cut down some of the "Show dogs " and see what we got ....The coat hides alot :afraid: I too want to see color less biased.. There truly are some really nice reds out there.. And they are over looked because of color.. It does not help that there are "Red Breeders" out there putting down the color .. Geesh the judges are on these forums too..... Why not talk it up ? Perhaps they will listen ?


----------



## bigredpoodle

Indiana said:


> This is probably naiive, but are not poodle judges poodle breeders and often poodle handlers or ex-handlers themselves, as well as very experienced kennel club members? Why on EARTH do they have these pervasive prejudices toward certain colours and even females????? I just do not understand it....if the dog has a great structure and a great gait, and is not faulted in colour, what the heck difference does apricot or red make in achieving a championship. Now THAT is something that I would like to see change in the show world.





thestars said:


> Thanks Tabatha for the clarification. I try to keep it short since I use my iphone. It's not the best tool for lengthy explanations, I prefer talking on the phone.
> 
> I have finished my red mini dog and I have my red toy bitch singled out. I'll finish her this coming year. We have had many reserve to majors, 3, 4 and 5 point majors, so I see no issues with finishing her. I am also currently showing my first bred-by bitch from my Red standard, Bindi. Kelsa is a black from a red to black breeding and will be taken back to red dogs. Her brother, Phoenix, a truly beautiful apricot and pick of the litter by several owner handlers and pro handlers will be taken out to the show ring later when we grow coat back out. I hope to have a red mini bitch and red bred-by standard to take out next year. The support from my mentors has encouraged me greatly to continue in my goal of showing and finishing reds of all sizes. Funny thing is that now I am recognized, the judges call me, "the Red Lady." I get joked about my "token" black but she is for my husband who wanted a black girl. Bless you and thank you to my mentors, you know who you are.


I agree being a "Red' breeder myself i am focused on improving the red in general starting with health testing and focusing on the ring ..Phoenix will go out this year 2013 and I am excited for his future.. Hoping for another nice girl to go out .. WE will change everyones mind about red, that is my quest LOL


----------



## Melodyp77

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Are you willing to import from Europe? We got our girl Journey, who is magnificent, from Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic. You would be surprised how the money converts into US dollars. And their kennel clubs will NOT let them breed without specific tests being done and being passed.
> 
> We have a boy in Berlin, Arreaui's Morning Has Broken, who is a German Youth Champion, Federal Winner 2011 and will be a Red Cross Search and Rescue dog who has recently passed all of his testing and is being bred to select bitches over there.


yea, i would import. i'm finding it hard to get a red breeder to help me in fact i'm feeling pretty sad right about now.


----------



## Melodyp77

thestars said:


> As a fairly new (4 years) Owner/Breeder/Handler in the AKC world, i would personally recommend to someone new who wants to show standards, stick with getting a nice black male first from a well known kennel (type) Then once you've been out there in the ring, introduce a color but make sure its REALLY good!!! Learn what the judges like/don't like that judge a lot in your area of the country as well. Get a good mentor first, be it an owner handler, Pro handler or long time breeder of many AKC champions. Multiple mentors are good, I have several of all of them. They have provided valuable information you can't get from any book. Their experience is invaluable.
> Jean Urban
> Patriot Poodles


this is great advice although i'm hindered by money so all i can really do is show in ukc. i had given up on showing a long time ago until i met someone that told me i could show in ukc. i was just shunned by a nice breeder for not being able to show her pup in the akc ring and therefore would not be a good candidate for her pup. i have a family with small kids and this is a hobby for me. i'm not looking to be huge in it but i am looking for quality and to raise these poodles and show with my girls. meaning my little girls and have them grow up doing this as their passion as well. Why the red color versus others. Well I have a black pet spoo, white would be to hard for me to keep clean, silver i would like but the reds/apricots are so stunning so if I'm going to invest in this I would like to have the color I like. If I were able to be big I would have all the colors I liked. Alas I'm not, so red it is. although i had thought of having a black male or female. to help with the conformation. white would fade me to much.


----------



## thestars

Melodyp77 said:


> this is great advice although i'm hindered by money so all i can really do is show in ukc. i had given up on showing a long time ago until i met someone that told me i could show in ukc. i was just shunned by a nice breeder for not being able to show her pup in the akc ring and therefore would not be a good candidate for her pup. i have a family with small kids and this is a hobby for me. i'm not looking to be huge in it but i am looking for quality and to raise these poodles and show with my girls. meaning my little girls and have them grow up doing this as their passion as well. Why the red color versus others. Well I have a black pet spoo, white would be to hard for me to keep clean, silver i would like but the reds/apricots are so stunning so if I'm going to invest in this I would like to have the color I like. If I were able to be big I would have all the colors I liked. Alas I'm not, so red it is. although i had thought of having a black male or female. to help with the conformation. white would fade me to much.


You mention that you are hindered by money and that this would be a hobby. Do you understand the UKC shows are the same costs as AKC shows? The one difference is that you can show a fixed dog in conformation as well. Have you tired a UKC show with one of your pets? Juniors are also welcome in the ring. I've seen a three year old walking a standard around the UKC ring. In either UKC or AKC events, it is a costly endeavor so having a plan on how you're going to afford the trips, motel and food expenses, all the grooming equipment, etcetera. You also insinuated a future breeding program. You do realize the associated costs in get bills and testing. If you are hindered by money what is your plan to afford these costs?

The general goal when you breed is to better the breed. That is the MAIN reason to breed.

Say your dog passes conformation, temperament, health and genetic testing. First you have to find a compatible/non-related stud, with all the same background testing as your female, i.e. conformation, temperament, health, genetic testing and good pedigree. Are your the aware of the expense of breeding? Stud fees, shipment of sperm, Artificial insemination either three times with shipped overnight sperm or surgical insemination one time, progesterone testing, Brucellosis testing, if you get live cover, shipment of your bitch to stud owner, if you drive to stud owner then motel/food expenses for your weeks stay so you can get three good ties. 

Breeding is not as easy as it looks. It's not just putting two dogs together. Lack of experience can risk the life of your dam, and having puppies just so your children may witness the miracle of birth has the potential of going badly. Be prepared for anything that could happen; ask yourself: "How can I handle things if they go wrong? Is it worth it?" Most breeders do not simply follow textbook instructions when whelping a litter because whelping correctly requires experience. There is no money to be found in breeding the right way; it is a hobby that costs money rather than makes money.

Many unexpected costs can break your bank, it is absolutely necessary to have funds set aside in case there is trouble with your dam during her pregnancy or whelping. Twenty-five percent (25%) of dog births end up middle-of-the-night C-sections, which adds up to vet bill just at or over $1000 dollars for the whelping. Fading puppies can also cost several thousand dollars to save, and it is very possible for puppies to contract viruses such as mild Cocciadia, Giardia, and the more serious threat of Parvo. It is possible your dam will not produce milk, or make too much and end up with Mastitis. Your dam could also hemorrhage. Are you ready for the financial and emotional burden breeding could become?

I would HIGHLY recommend working with an established breeder in your local area. I have fortunately have Poodle breeder/owner/handler mentors in my area. Have you joined a Kennel club and a Poodle club? They are a great resource for learning and getting involved before taking the leap and investment to show and breed.


----------



## Melodyp77

I have shown and my male is a champion. I had no idea the fees were the same. I started with UKC based on what my friend said. Although I think with AKC it's harder to get your points and get championships so the cost piles up. It cost me $70 for the show and I championed on 1 weekend. I don't see that happening with AKC. To much competition but I don't mind more competition.


----------



## Melodyp77

I looked into joining the poodle club but they meet in Phx I live way out. it's over 60+ miles from me and I have found a suitable breeder mentor that lives closer to me. I'm not completely broke and have funds to care for puppies and health issues for all my dogs. Even C-sections should that arise. I'm not looking to breed lots. Once a yr one dog is fine with me, hit up a few shows and have fun, maybe learn to train my dogs for hunting. I want to keep things simple and keep my life simple. As my kids grow I can expend and do more of what I love with the freedom I will acquire as my kids age. I don't plan on doing all that traveling to shows or shipping my bitch out. If I travel it will be to surrounding states to breed my bitch. She will be more of a pet then anything else. I think it's great how ambitious lots of breeders are and they have this great goal for themselves and their dogs. I understand the huge investment and one day I would love to be in that same groove but raising my family is first and showing, testing and establishing a foundation is all I'm looking to do right now. it's not something that has to start right away. Just looking at good responsible breeders who would be willing to assist me and teach me along the way.


----------



## thestars

An UKC Championship in of itself is very easy to obtain for any dog unless of course you have AKC dogs competing against you. More AKC Owner/Breeder/Handler are achieving the Grand title. A Grand Championship holds more credence because you must compete and win against other poodles. The goal should always be to strive for the betterment of the breed. Breed to the standard developed by the parent breed club. Have you thought about getting a grand title or the UKC hunting or other UKC performance titles on your pets?

You should still join the Poodle club even if its 60 miles away. I drive 120 miles each way to my Poodle club meetings (2 hours there, two hours to socialize and have the meeting and 2 hours to drive back home) I even taken vacation hours to leave from work early to attend. I find it a huge value in the information I get from these ladies that have breed and competed in the AKC ring 20 plus years. I drive an hour to attend my all breed club meetings. I also participate in putting on the specialties and shows, be a ring steward, it is awesome in observing what the judges pick out and ask them questions. Even selling just pets, you have the responsibility to increase your own knowledge of the breed through participation in national, regional, or local breed clubs.

What you have described for your breeding program is convenient, casual breeding. It would be rare to find the best mate in your backyard. A responsible breeder breeds their female to the best male, not the most convenient one. Responsible breeders are breeding to better their lines; they keep puppy(s) out of their breeding(s) to constantly improve on the next generation.

I recommend learning and developing your breeding foundation from a Reputable breeder who can be your friend and mentor; who can assist you with researching pedigrees and lines, learning what to look for in a quality puppy, support and advise in breeding and raising quality puppies for conformation and performance. Get involved when they do temperament testing and show/performance evaluations. Attend seminars at shows in regard to breeding, grooming and structure. One of my favorites it Pat Hastings and the Puppy Puzzle or Structure in Motion. If you don't have the time now because of kids then wait on getting a dog but get involved. You don't have to own a breeding dog to get involved with your mentors breeding program and learning what you need to know before you make that commitment to be a Responsible breeder.


----------

